# Bike routes in Riverside



## tourdreamer (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm going to be staying in Riverside this weekend and would like to know what routes I should ride (preferably routes with the least amount of traffic). I'm staying at a friend's house near the intersection of Wood Rd and Van Buren Blvd. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Suggested Routes*

Howdy Tourdreamer,

Not sure how far you want to go. This route can be turned into around 30 or so. If you want a longer route PM me. 

Hang with me. I live very close to where you will be staying. First things First STAY OFF VAN BUREN PLEASE!! Its been 10 years since I rode it. I think the freeway would be safer. Allesandro is not much better. 

This is a way to get to Victoria Ave. A nice ride without too much traffic in the mornings. There are more direct routes, but this is generally the safest. 

Begin on Trautwein
Right on Mission Grove.
Continue on Mission Grove (passing Allesandro) until it dead ends into Canyon Crest Drive.
Right onto Canyon Crest Drive.
Continue on CC Drive. Watch it on the downhill...7% grade (have fun coming back up)
Left onto Central Avenue.
Central will dead end. Go through the intersection to the opposite side (you make a left) you will see a bike path heading up the hill. Take the bike path up to the street, Fairview and continue as it veers right.
Right onto Glenhaven
Left onto Elsinore
Elsinore finally dead ends at Victoria.
Left onto Victoria.
Continue down Victoria as far as you like. It will end just past a street called La Sierra. 

If you look at a map there are various options in the area that include going up to Dufferin and also taking McCalister up and back. 

If you race there is a regional race training ride called the Raincross Ride that starts every Saturday at 8:30 in a lot near the corner of Central and Magnolia. You can also wait at Victoria and Mary for the ride to arrive (probably about 8:40 or so) as it comes up Mary to turn onto Victoria. Be prepared the ride is a smokin fast testosterone fest. Speeds can hit low 30s on the flats along Victoria.


----------



## tourdreamer (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks for the reply Jeff262. The route sounds great! I'll definitely make sure to stay off Van Buren.


----------



## tourdreamer (Sep 7, 2004)

*How about Washington St?*

Jeff,
I plan on taking your route then making a left on Washington from Victoria. What's the traffic condition on Washington between Victoria and Van Buren like? Is it bike friendly? Thanks.


----------



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

I wouldn't recomend it. It gets busy and is narrow in many spots. Most local riders stay away from it. It's a bit hard to make a loop back up to the area you start from. I usually end up returning the same way. Another option is to return up Allesandro. It is busy but they do have a bike lane. It is a little more sane going up Allesandro than going down.


----------



## tourdreamer (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks Jeff. I guess I'll do the out and back route versus a loop route.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Just wondering if you know of a non-life-threatening route from downtown Riverside (starting point around the Metrolink station) to Perris, probably to be done during the week. I've looked at maps in the past, and managed to piece together a route, but (of course) the maps indicate nothing about the real-world conditions.


----------

